# Chuck Palahniuk



## bLuE_MoOn (Aug 12, 2005)

Has any one read any of Palahniuk's novels...Invisible Monsters, Diary, Survivor, Choke, Lullaby, Fugitives amd Refugees, Haunted and Fight Club ...just to name a few.

Ive read Fight Club and am half way through his latest book Haunted. I think hes a great author so far and would love to read all of his works. 

Has ne one read ne of his books....which ones do u think r the best? Which should i read next do u think?


----------



## Hoss (Aug 17, 2005)

I think he is a great author. I've only read Fight club and one of his short stories though. I'm looking forward to reading more from him. Tell me how haunted is.


----------



## midlandsmuse (Aug 17, 2005)

I've read Fight Club, a short story called Guts and Survivor.

Survivor is a fantastic piece of work. read it now... no don't read this, read Survivor. What are you still reading this for? Read Survivor... now!

Do I have to tell you again?


----------



## Tunkpirate (Aug 17, 2005)

I just read lullaby...I really enjoyed it.  He rants, I rant, its a match made in heaven.  What is his best work?

PS Fightclub is one of my favorite movies, so I bet the novel is amazing


----------



## Saponification (Aug 17, 2005)

Yes, read them all.

_Fight Club_ and _Invisible Monsters_ are the best.


----------



## strangedaze (Aug 17, 2005)

Diary was absolutely brutal and has turned me off of Chuck for what looks like a long, long fucking time.


----------



## The Evincar (Aug 30, 2005)

He's a great author, but frankly, his style is derivative from many authors before him, most of whom are much better, like Vonnegut and Nabokov...And maybe Bret Easton Ellis, although I think Ellis and Palahniuk are equal..
All of Palahniuk's books are quite good, especially "Choke" and "Fight Club", the only exceptions were his two latest books, "Diary" and "Haunted" (No, not because of the gross factor, they were just mediocre compared to his other novels)


----------

